# Very weird craving...



## Sanguine

So I'm 17 and I'm 3 months pregnant (first child), with the father for years now.

I know that you get very weird cravings during pregnancy but I didn't think it would be THIS weird.

Basically I have this craving for cum... :/ I literally cannot help myself. Is this normal?? :/


----------



## Love Bunny

Urgh! That is weird! I hate semen! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## NickyT75

:saywhat: is this a joke? :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

bet your ohs loving this craving!!

must be a lack of salt!!

:rofl:

x​


----------



## Mynx

Sorry to barge in your thread, I just had to say that with my first pregnancy (I was the same age you are now) I was the same! Father of my daughter (he's my ex now) thought it was Chirstmas every day :rofl: 
Maybe it's the protein that's in semen that your body is craving :shrug:
I gotta say tho, it hasnt carried over into this prenancy much to OH's disappointment ;)


----------



## MissRhead

lol, they say what your craving could be a lack of something. I would hate that craving lol, mine atm is cheese and cucumber sandwiches :rofl: x


----------



## babybel

Hmmmm cheese and cucumber sandwiches or cum?? I know which one id prefer, not sure the OH would agree :winkwink:


----------



## Sanguine

Mynx said:


> Sorry to barge in your thread, I just had to say that with my first pregnancy (I was the same age you are now) I was the same! Father of my daughter (he's my ex now) thought it was Chirstmas every day :rofl:
> Maybe it's the protein that's in semen that your body is craving :shrug:
> I gotta say tho, it hasnt carried over into this prenancy much to OH's disappointment ;)

good to know this has happened to someone else :laugh2:

Ty for replies


----------



## tasha41

When I was pregnant, the taste of it made me feel like I was going to throw up :) Still does now!


----------



## Christine1993

haha that is a weird craving :) but i suppose everyone crazes different stuff and everyones different. my friend craved cigarette ashes she'd sit and eat her boyfriends fag ashes for ages..not good haha


----------



## etcetera

uhhhh....
wtf.?


----------

